# App Daten in Java Applikation



## VitiumJava (22. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir ein normales Java Programm geschrieben, das Kontakte speichert. Eine Art Adressverwaltung.
Num möchte ich das Programm auf Android umsetzten, was gehen sollte.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, wenn die App lauft und ich Kontakt Daten gespeichert habe, das ich die Daten in mein anders Java Programm übertrage?

Ich stelle mir das so vor.
Wenn das Java Programm auf meinen lokalen Rechner lauf soll es einen Butten geben. Wenn das Handy über Kabel an den PC angeschlossen ist und das Programm lauft und ich drücke den Button, sollen die gespeicherten Daten auf den Handy in das Programm übertragen werden.

Geht das? Wenn ja, wo finde ich Infos zu den Klassen oder Beispiele?

Grüße


----------



## schlingel (22. Mrz 2012)

Die beste Variante ist es, das über's Netzwerk zu regeln. Das Gerät über USB anzusteuern ist erstaunlich aufwendig. 

Siehe dazu meinen Beitrag in diesem Thread.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Mrz 2012)

Zumal die USBSteuerung erst ab Api-Level 12 (Android 3.1) vorhanden ist.


----------



## schlingel (22. Mrz 2012)

ADB gibt es bereits seit der ersten Version, dass heißt den Umweg über die ADB-Sourcen kann man für jede Android-Version gehen. Wie bereits in dem Thread gesagt, ist das wohl eher ekelhaft.


----------

